# stun gun question



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

hello i just bought 3 of these 2.5 million volt stun guns for about 40 bucks a piece with the flash light ,said to be the most powerful ones in the world ,2 for my sisters and one for my self even tho i dont need it ,but any way they are debating weather these things can go threw a thick jacket and they want to test it on me ,so iv been dodging them for 2 days now and the only reason i haven't been stunned so far is because i have one to. I just want to know if these thing can go a thick jacket so i don't get stunned for no good reason ,they are very loud and scary and i don't want to know what they feel like. I couldn't find info on there web site or any video ,and to tell you the truth they don't look like they can go threw a jacket there's these little plated terminals on top but they don't stick out at all like the other ones.
I hope these work like advertised it says they can in the manual but i want to see it to believe it. still haven't found any videos on you tube or any thing that show it going threw a thick coat and if it cant do that then there worthless no matter how powerful they are.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

i am curious to know about stun guns . What does it do ?? Does it gives shock ?? 2.5 million volts  ?? will the person die


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe it's a summertime tool.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Source: Bestcovery.comNever bring a stun gun to a gunfight... 
Trendwatch 
By Humphrey Cheung 
Friday, November 09, 2007 15:04 


> Atlanta (GA) - An Atlanta man is lucky to be alive after he tried to stop a car thief with a stun gun and getting shot five times in the process. According to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, the victim was driving a minivan when a carjacker got in the vehicle and demanded money. The victim instead shot the guy with his two-pronged stun gun gun.....


http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/34797/117/



> Stun of a Gun
> Claim: Man who uses a Taser stun gun on himself describes the experience.
> Dear Friends,
> My wife Toni is fond of saying that my last words on this earth will be something akin to, "hey y'all, hold my beer and watch this!" Well, I have outdone myself once again. No doubt you will see this true story chronicled in a LifeTime movie in the near future. Here goes.....


http://www.snopes.com/humor/follies/taser.asp

y'all did notice that the quotes are just a bit larger to facilitate reading by those 'ol foogies' who refuse to wear their glasses, [vainity i guess], 
i'm not going to mentiontion their names here tho'
[self-protection, they can't prove i said it that way]


----------



## jls242424 (Nov 22, 2007)

Bichey said:


> i am curious to know about stun guns . What does it do ?? Does it gives shock ?? 2.5 million volts  ?? will the person die
> .........................................................................................................................
> Yes it shocks. This one I have is 350,000 volts. It's like a mini bolt of lightning. Get zapped on your chin with this and it's pretty much lights out for awhile..
> http://www.imagechicken.com/uploads/1238862048044999300.jpg


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Their use is restricted in some states but no matter whether it is or not where you are, they are not toys and are not to be played with. They have definitely caused injury and even death in some cases. It sounds like you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Bichey (Feb 11, 2009)

Stun Guns seems to be dangerous. In ASIA, this technology is used to kill mosquitoes and insects


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Bichey said:


> Stun Guns seems to be dangerous


Indeed they are.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For carjackers I use a .45 or at least a 9mm, no stun guns for me.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

Bichey said:


> Stun Guns seems to be dangerous.





Cookiegal said:


> Indeed they are.


lot of things are, look at the statistics for people falling in the shower and dying, 



JohnWill said:


> For carjackers I use a .45 or at least a 9mm, no stun guns for me.


that's almost like bringing a bb gun,
this is the bad-boy
http://web.archive.org/web/20080214135811/http://www.freepatriot.com/41magnum.php
i've got a matched pair of 57's and a 58 right after they first came out,

this is what you call 'real' dangerous


----------



## keno-ken (Jan 18, 2009)

I'll stick to my trusty Remington .308 tho a bit unwieldy inside a van I guess. Still knock the eye outa a Feral Pig at 400 yards. You go down after getiing hit by a .308, ya stay down. Permanent.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

hey ,so can this go threw a thick coat or not. i still cant find a good video of what i want ,we live in Chicago and theirs lots of scum bag bars around my little sisters school and house ,freaking home less drunks walking around 8o in the morning after getting kicked out of whatever bar and they all got thick jackets on. If i could i would give them one of those small key chain 22cal six shot emergency guns i would but gun control is retarded and they'd rather criminals have all the guns at the cost of our lives and there jail time ''because you know of course they can use all the extra tax money it wont take to feed them 3 meals a day''.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The information you are looking for is readily available in the FAQ section of the Taser website or all over Google. I think it's time to close this now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Killjoy!


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Watch it or I'll zap you too.


----------

